# "Bird" Exception



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Cap anomaly gives Bobcats room
> 
> The Charlotte Bobcats can exceed the salary cap to re-sign any restricted free agents chosen in June's expansion draft.
> 
> ...


----------



## el pollo diablo (Mar 8, 2004)

Uh, why is Charlotte's salary cap lower then everyone else's, exactly? What's the purpose of that? Why handicap a team that's already disadvantaged to begin with?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el pollo diablo</b>!
> Uh, why is Charlotte's salary cap lower then everyone else's, exactly? What's the purpose of that? Why handicap a team that's already disadvantaged to begin with?


Believe it or not, with a full cap, the Bobcats could become competitive immediately. Say they had a full cap and signed Stromile Swift(6-7 million), Troy Hudson (4-5 million), Rodney White (2-3 million), Erick Dampier (7-9 million) and take Eddie Jones in the expansion draft (12 million). They would still be under the cap to fill out the rest of the roster not to mention they would have a top 4 pick.

C - Erick Dampier
PF - Stromile Swift
SF - Rodney White
SG - Eddie Jones
PG - Troy Hudson

That team would be competitive for a playoff spot immediately.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

True, but the thing is that RFA become UFA when they are picked by the Bobcats, so it seems to balance out.

-Petey


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

damn! i didnt know that.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, with a full cap, the Bobcats could become competitive immediately. Say they had a full cap and signed Stromile Swift(6-7 million), Troy Hudson (4-5 million), Rodney White (2-3 million), Erick Dampier (7-9 million) and take Eddie Jones in the expansion draft (12 million). They would still be under the cap to fill out the rest of the roster not to mention they would have a top 4 pick.
> ...


That is not nearly a playoff contending team.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It would in the East.

-Petey


----------

